# 5 month old not cooing



## mommytoavery (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a 5 month old. She used to coo quite a bit. But now she hasn't for the last couple of weeks. Her first tooth did just pop thru so I don't know if that is connected. She still smiles and responds and laughs but no talking, screaming or anything. She cries when upset. Is this normal? I didn't think anything of it until other people started mentioning how quiet she is. She also does this thing where she opens her mouth like she is going to coo but nothing comes out.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

She may be moving onto new sounds- what coo sounds do she make? ooh, ahh?

If you make a coo at her will she coo back?

Some kids regress temporarily until the gain a new skill, some kids eliminate the old skill for a new skill, and some kids completely skip over different skills.

I think it is normal. Some kids are more chatty than others? You might hear her making new sounds any day now.


----------



## lness (Jul 14, 2009)

I was wondering about that too. DD is 7 months next week, and her babbling hasn't evolved at all in the last month or so. She has picked up a WONDERFUL new sound, kind of a loud screaming growl, which I wish she would forget, and has learned to blow razzberries, but when she "talks" it still sounds like it did 6 weeks ago. Her most common sounds are a drawn out "ahhhh" and "ayyyy".
She also still has never rolled from back to front, although she goes from front to back like a champ (but with a strong preference for one direction).
Aeress is saying this could be normal because of temporary regressing or maybe something to do with teething? I have been starting to worry.


----------



## mommytoavery (Feb 25, 2007)

She doesn't make any sounds except for screaming when mad/hurt, crying when upset, and laughing. There are no oohs or aahs or anything. She smiles at me when I smile and will look at you and smile when you talk to her. She responds to her name by turning her head and smiling. But there is no other sounds. Should I get her into the doctor or wait until her 6 month check up in 3 weeks.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

How does she respond to noise beyond calling her name?
Did she have her hearing checked at birth? I know those tests aren't perfect, so maybe check on that. I would wait until you see your ped and honestly, unless your ped is a specialist in speech and hearing or development, I doubt he/she would say much at this point. My ped recommended contacting early intervention at 15 months when she still wasn't walking.
You can always contact early intervention if you are concerned. They can assess your dd for free but at this point, unless it really worries you, I would wait.

When dd is looking at you, make sounds at her- change the pitch in the middle of the sound, coo at her. If she is looking at you and concentrating, she will make some attempt at making a face like you and may attempt the sound. This is a fun game to do with babes.

At 7 months, I wouldn't be overly concerned. My middle dd wasn't a big babbler and yes, she has some trouble with sounds,(she's 5 btw) but not to the point you can't understand her. At 9 months her language started to take off, she said "cat". Then it took awhile for new words to form again. By 12 months she could say a bunch of words.

Language development varies so much from kiddo to kiddo.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Around that age DS stopped "cooing" as much too...he was working really hard on learning to sit up properly. He learned a screech noise to replace the coos (I preferred the original noises)

I think it's a phase. I'd ask about it at the 6 month appointment...but unless she's showing other developmental delays, I really wouldn't worry. (but I'm not a worrier so...)


----------



## mommytoavery (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
(but I'm not a worrier so...)

Okay off topic but were you born this way or did you find some long lost secret on how to not worry.

I am a huge worrier. I find stuff to worry about if I don't have anything to worry about...


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytoavery* 
Okay off topic but were you born this way or did you find some long lost secret on how to not worry.

I am a huge worrier. I find stuff to worry about if I don't have anything to worry about...

lol I used to be a HUGE worrier. I just have to tell myself, out loud, that worrying won't solve the problem. My DH was big on this for me. He's the one that would ask questions until I finally would say, "You know, there really isn't a point in worrying."


----------



## BirthKathy (Jun 29, 2009)

My son is 5 1/2 mos. He has not really cooed, but he has made multiple sounds. At about 3 months, he always sounded like he was saying, "hello" or similar sounds. Then there were a few weeks when he would yell out things like "aaayyy" or "haaayyyaa". Now he doesn't really do either one. He makes these funny squeaky sounds like R2-D2 now, but not every day. Some days, he doesn't really talk at all. And we still talk to him all the time, so it's not us!

I just figure he's working on other stuff. He hasn't rolled over, but he is just starting to realize that tummy time is not horrible. I think he'll be rolling and crawling before we know it.

I'm not a worrier, either. I heard once that worrying is planning for bad stuff to happen. And why would I want to do that?


----------

